# Study/Devotional with spouse?



## Andres (Sep 9, 2009)

I would like to please solicit some help from some "experienced" members of the PB. I am a newlywed (married May 23rd) and I am very much desiring to begin a regular bible study with my wife. Both she and I have our own personal time of study/devotional but studying together is obviously new to us. When we were engaged, we did attempt to study a John Piper book together but we found it difficult as our reading schedules wouldn't match and we didn't really know how/what to discuss. We just basically ended up reading the book on our own. Can you please offer some suggestions as to how you and your spouse study God's Word together? 
I would also like anyone's suggestions on a good study guide or supplement that might be helpful. We would like to study some of the OT books, specifically the prophets. I have looked at the Westminster Bookstore, but their selection is so vast, it is almost overwhelming. Thank you in advance for your suggestions and prayers as I desire very much to be a Godly husband and lead my household in a manner that will glorify my Father.


----------



## PointingToChrist (Sep 9, 2009)

I too am newly married (though recently passed one year anniversary). I am looking for this as well!


----------



## Curt (Sep 9, 2009)

Having been married for 41 years, I can offer a little experience. First, don't expect any one "plan" to last forever. You may go through many different ways of having devotions together, especially after the children come (dv). 
At the moment, this is waht my wife and I do. As often as possible (usually five days a week), we have breakfast together, then I read a portion, which we discuss (briefly). The we prayer over the day, and for our family and our congregation. We each also have our individual devotions.

Each Wednesday, we have lunch together and discuss a book which we are both reading. Currently we're reading _Now You're Speaking My Language_, by Chapman. We also take this opportunity to discuss issues - positive or negative.

I don't suggest that this is a plan that will work for you at this point. Develop your own pattern; just do something together.


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 9, 2009)

Robert Murray M'Cheyne Bible Reading Plan: M'Cheyne Bible Reading Plan


----------



## Rogerant (Sep 9, 2009)

"Husbands, love your wives, even as Christ loved the church, and gave himself for it; That He might sanctify it with the washing of water by the word," Ephesians 5:25-26

We are commanded as husbands to love our wives as Christ loved the church. Therefore we love them daily by the washing of the Word. All other reading or studying together is up to the liberty of the couple.


----------



## jambo (Sep 9, 2009)

I think just to read and discuss a passage of scripture is the most effective way. If you are fairly recently married read through the book of Proverbs together.


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 9, 2009)

I can echo the idea that devotional time for couples vary over time. We've done everything from reading through chunks of scripture together, to reading books together. We now mostly rely on our evening "family" Bible reading, although it would be great to have something my husband and I are doing specifically.

Oh, and I love the idea of having a regular "date" to discuss reading. What a terrific idea!


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Sep 9, 2009)

Currently, my wife and I are reading through a portion of Luke's Gospel and briefly discussing it. Afterward, we conclude with prayer.


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 9, 2009)

My suggestions are a couple simple ones, to last a lifetime:

1) Set aside an hour each Lord's Day to read through the Scriptures, beginning to end, together.

Pray God the Holy Spirit will illuminate your understanding before and close thanking Him for that and for a brief time for prayer concerns. Don't rely on commentaries, etc. while you do this. As you lead, you can look things up during the week (e.g. commentary, Westminster Standards with scripture proofs, use a Thompson chain reference Scripture search) and comment briefly the next week if it relates to what you read or are reading. But, don't do this during your hour together- focus on reading God's Word, relying on the Holy Spirit to understand. This will do wonders for you in many ways.

2) On a day other than the Lord's Day, for a set term (say each winter), pray, read and discuss briefly a good devotional such as _His Utmost For His Highest_, by Oswald Chambers, or _Valley of Vision _by Arthur Bennett. 25 minutes maximum.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 9, 2009)

I would study the WCF together. The Shorter breaks it up as a study guide and you can decide on how many questions to do a night. I would think one question a night would be good.


----------

